# Chennai (Madras) - Gateway to South India



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Chennai* (Madras) is the fourth largest city of India. It is generally a low rise city but of late it has seen a boom in 8-12 storey buildings. It is a port city and main industries include IT and BPO services, automobiles, auto parts.

These aerial pictures and captions are courtesy of forumer *Planemad*.

Chennai's Marina beach. 










North end of Marina beach. The big buildings you see in the top lies along Mount Rd/Anna Salai - the main commerical street.










Island Grounds and Cooum river. On the left is Chepauk stadium and its MRT station










The TIDEL Park etc..










Lables by Anniyan










This as per Planemad is the first aerial picture of Chennai airport on the net. [Aerial photography was banned till last year in India - and there still exists some confusion about the abolition of an outdated law].










More views

1 










2










3










4










5










6


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

View









view









Not the best aerial photo but interesting










Chennai Corporation










Fort St George










Beach










Madras Central railway Station


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The Connemara Public Library










Egmore Railway Station










Apartment complexes




























Night view



















Anna Nagar park










Napier Bridge










MRTS Mailapur Station


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

View across the port area










TIDEL Park View










Anna Memorial










Art Gallery











ICE house










Museum










LIC Building, Anna Salai










Satyam










Madras Club










Sundaram 










Cognizant










L&T ECC


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The Park










Ramakrishna Mutt










An incomplete hotel building










Church










Santhome Cathedral Basilica










Madras High Court










Spencer Plaza




























A temple at night


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

India's fourth largest metropolitan city and one of the 35 largest metropolitan areas in the world, with a metropolitan population of about 7.45 million in 2005 [1] (http://www.citypopulation.de/World.html). Its name was officially changed to Chennai in 1996, but the older name Madras is still widely used. The city is a large commercial and industrial centre in India, and is known for its cultural heritage.



Charming features of Chennai are its allegiance to ancient traditions, no matter how modernized it has become, and its willingness to spread out further. It is a city that adheres to the leisurely tempo of the life of a world of yesterday; a city whose values of the other day still survive amidst the humdrum bustle of today; a city that still retains the charm, culture, hospitality and courtesies of the ages.


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

nice


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

great pics


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

great collection of pics.. good work


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Glass facades are becoming common 

Sapna Trade Centre










Ashok Leyland










Arihant Towers










Asfa










Capitale










Capital Towers










Orchid Towers










Raheja Towers










Others




























Oval


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

some more...


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

nice city and nice buildings!


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice pics :cheers:>


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Impressive.


----------



## maheshwar (Mar 19, 2008)

i have an old roman tiled house at chennai, my house is located in egmore area , there is a some small open space in the backyard , i want to construct a toilet in that place - is it necessary that i have to obtain building permission for this? kindly advise me.

maheshwar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Shot from St Thomas mount.*

Part of South Madras Source : Self.

Day 1 150 by VinTN, on Flickr

Parry's Corner Madras.

Parry's Corner, Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source : Self.

DLF IT Park by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source : Self.

Mid-rise apartments on Arcot road by VinTN, on Flickr


Velachery by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Parry's corner, Chennai's first CBD.*

Source : Self.

RBI office Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


First line beach Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


First line beach Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


SBI @ First line beach Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


HSBC @ First line beach Madras by VinTN, on Flickr


LIC @ Parry's Corner by VinTN, on Flickr


Old Building @ Parry's Corner by VinTN, on Flickr


LIC near Raja Annamalai Mandram by VinTN, on Flickr


Madras University by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source : Self.

Chennai on a rainy day! by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai by VinTN, on Flickr


CIPCOT by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Few skyline shots.*

Source : Self.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Photo Copyrights: Srinivasa Krishnan V

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/srinivasakrishnan


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Chettinad Palace... by K U M Z, on Flickr

cc: K U M Z, flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Src:- http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipankar_das005/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: nbharath_waj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5292421851/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographybygopi/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Location: Kapaleeswarar Temple, Mylapore, Chennai

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/spawn_hmmm


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Courtesy: Satishanu


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Nilutpol


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Stunning Chennai


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/srinivasakrishnan/5615582166/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

RA Puram Chettinad Estate by senthilvasanm, on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Doddamalluraprameya


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Napier Bridge night view

Photo Copyrights - Keshav Mukund
Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/theworldformylens


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: dankprincess


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kannanokannan/5564902148/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

MADRAS WAR MEMORIAL (Nandambakkam, Chennai)

Photo Copyrights - Siddarth Ilangovan
Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/siddharthilangovan


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinothc...n/photostream/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CR: raffikatt, flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arvind_radha/5708309631/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/raghu_ambattur/5231269825/


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

like that reflection


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Indian Sun (SSC-I Forumer)


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CR: Srinivasa Krishnan V,flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Cc: SHANTARAM
http://chennaimadras.blogspot.com/2010/08/old-and-new-trees.html


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Cc: SHANTARAM
http://chennaimadras.blogspot.com/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Night view: Chennai City view from St. Thomas Mount.

Photo Copyrights: Thiyagarajan G
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thyaagoo


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Tamil Nadu Legislative Assembly(old) in Chennai


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Indian Sun (SSC-I Forumer)


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Marina Beach Gallery*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nvijaybittu/

*Overview of Marina Beach*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnranjeeth/4688863272/in/[email protected]


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai Egmore Railway Station*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/digital_journey/5976616998/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kovalam Beach, Chennai*





































All rights reserved by rajeshkinf http://www.flickr.com/photos/rajeshkinf/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ramakrishna Ashram
*










All rights reserved by Sudharshun Gopalan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/5711042...n/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics....especially of Kovalam Beach....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai Public Library*










The Anna Centenary Library is a newly established state library of Indian state of Tamil Nadu. It is located at Kotturpuram in Chennai and is the largest library in Southern Asia. It is named after the former chief minister of Tamil Nadu, C. N. Annadurai. Built on 8 acres of land, the 9-floor library building houses a total area of 333,140 sq. ft and has a capacity to accommodate 1.2 million books.

Photo Copyrights: Kals Pics
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kals555...in/photostream


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Public Park*










CR: Surajram Kumaravel,flickr.com










CR: gowreesan, panoramio.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*San Thome Basilica -- Santhome Chennai*










*Royapuram fisherman hamlet*





























*Thiruvanmiyur Beach*










CR: Raajkumar Vijayraj,flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

SRC:http://www.flickr.com/photos/deepakkt/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Government Museum*










Chennai Photowalk March 16th, 2008 - 1 of 20 by Pandiyan, on Flickr
cc: Pandiyan, flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*IT Park*










cc: Gopinath, Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Shot from the Ramco office - Sardar Patel Rd, Taramani.
*
Src:- http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipankar_das005/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*St. Thomas Basilica*































CR: maru2487,flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kapaleeswarar Temple and temple pond*









Location: Kapaleeswarar Temple, Mylapore, Chennai









Location: Kapaleeswarar Temple, Mylapore, Chennai

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/spawn_hmmm


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographybygopi/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai Corporation*










CC: Doddamalluraprameya


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Infosys IT Park*










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickfromkk/6029650684/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Coast of Chennai*





























CC: Indian Sun


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Besant Nagar




























Source


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*MADRAS WAR MEMORIAL (Nandambakkam, Chennai)*












Photo Copyrights - Siddarth Ilangovan
Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/siddharthilangovan


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai Port*










CR: raffikatt, flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Stunning Chennai


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Hockey Stadium*










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vijaykartik/5665268640/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Chennai by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Mahabalipuram near Chennai










Photo Copyrights - Gavincamp
source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/gacamp


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

murlee said:


> *Hockey Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! That is cool - did not know Field Hockey was a major sport in Chennai.


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Shot near Velachery Railway Station, Chennai









Semmozhi Poonga, Chennai









Shot near Velachery Railway Station, Chennai

Photo Copyrights - Vasanth Mohan
Source - http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasanthcullen


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

TN Legislature and Secretariat

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjaniec/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*St. George's Cathedral*










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5468906318/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Sri Ramakrishna Math after the sunset*










*St. Thomas Mount Church*










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sudhams...n/photostream/

*Luz Church (oldest church in Chennai)*










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/balajim...n/photostream/

*Hindu Temple*











The world gives back the reflection of your own face. by <$ Jaggy $>, on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

night shots...

photos: anthonyhill490 @ flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

cc rights _Panoramas_ on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ripon Building*

photos: Photos Media Ramu Chennai @ flickr.com











*Kapaleeshwar Temple, Mylapore*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai - Mamallapuram Sea Shore Temples:*










*Arjuna penance*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CR: All rights reserved by vinothyadav,flickr.com


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai in 1976*










Src: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Chennai/article2393338.ece


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kathipara flyover in the foreground, and the buildings disappearing in the fog*










SRC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thyaagoo/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Beach Resort*










SRC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarwshan/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Good Morning Chennai!*










SRC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thyaagoo/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickfromkk/6040147203/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: Chandrasekaran Krishnamoorthy
photos


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Copy right: Rathika Ramasamy

*Mamallapuram Beach*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Glassy Chennai!*



















_photos copyright anniyan, balu, ferrarifan and others_

_Collage Work by Suncity_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great new photos from Chennai


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*IT Park*










CC: ismailfuaad


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai Local Train*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Divine Tech Park!!*










photo copyright krishna


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful city.


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks.. :cheers:

*IT Park*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*DLF IT Park*










By vintn at 2011-05-01









By vintn at 2011-05-01









By vintn at 2011-05-01









By vintn at 2011-05-01









By vintn at 2011-05-01









By vintn at 2011-05-01


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Syntel IT Park*










































































_CR: powai_mumbai,SSC-I_


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Madras High Court*









Wiki


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Cricket Stadium - Panorama*









wiki


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Shore Temple*










http://pramb.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/chennai-mahabalipuram-under-asi-whs.jpg?w=878


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*MGR Memorial*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

You live in a beautiful city murlee.


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks eddeux.. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those are wonderful photos for sure :cheers:


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

*Colonial Buildings in Chennai*

*University of Madras - 1857*










*Cuddon Building - 1916*










*Empress Victoria Memorial Hall - Madras - 1909*










*Mercantile Bank of India - Madras - 1923*










*Chennai Central Railway Station - 1853*










*Ripon Building - 1913*










*Chennai Egmore Railway Station - 1908*










*Madras High Court - 1892*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Valluvar Kottam*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*College of Engineering*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ford - Chennai*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kasimedu Coast*










CC:$riraam $


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Vivekananda House*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Indian Institute of Technology(IIT) - Madras*


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*JLN Stadium,Chennai*


Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , Periamet , Chennai ( Panorama ) by SkyIndian, on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*High Court*










CC: Logesh Photostream


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: PelgrimsPlekke


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

photo: madhu narayan


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Marina Beach*










Wiki


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*MRC Nagar(2007)*










CC: mxrajesh


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: mxrajesh


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Gemini Flyover*



















CC: The Hindu


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC:~suchitra~


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Great lakes Institute of Management*























































CC: Great Lakes IM


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice! Like the way the city is changing!


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

CC: GeorgeNadar


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Shore Temple*



















CC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/din3sh/


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*IT corridor, OMR*

Source:self









By vintn at 2011-09-16









By vintn at 2011-09-16









By vintn at 2011-09-16









By vintn at 2011-09-16









By vintn at 2011-09-16









By vintn at 2011-09-16


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source: self

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Mahindra city by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Mahindra city by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*IT corridor, Chennai*

Source:Self

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4203 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4196 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4199 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4198 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4197 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4202 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4201 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4205 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4206 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4207 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4208 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4209 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4210 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4217 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4218 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4219 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4222 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4221 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








IMG_4220 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific pics . Gotta love Chennai :smug:


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Royapuram Fishing Harbour*

Royapuram Fishing Harbour... by K U M Z, on Flickr

cc: K U M Z, flickr

*Mammallapuram Shore Temple*

Shore Temple by K U M Z, on Flickr

cc: K U M Z, flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics....:cheers:


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Chennai high Court*















































CC: justmustan


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow ! Nice updates .


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Lighthouse by Yuvaraj0704, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuvaraj0704/


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Marundeeswarar Temple*










CC:http://www.flickr.com/photos/aa_photographe/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

murlee said:


> Shore temple @ 1AM <Shot in pitch dark condition> by Shivz Photography, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shivaj/



lovely....


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9165_118055624894900_1050595_1871062607_n.jpg


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

* Chennai Multi specialty Hospital -old pic*










CC: http://www.flickr.com/photos/akphotography93/


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cross posting from India forums


ceeznic pirate said:


> Poondi Reservoir
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> ...


----------



## digitalbattery (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics thx for share!


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Chennai*

^^ Thanks!
From India forum by member ceeznic pirate


ceeznic pirate said:


> *Sholinganallur*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> *Siruseri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> From st.Thomas Mt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> By ceeznic2 at 2012-06-23
> 
> *Grand Chola*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

......


ferrari_fan said:


> By Prakash K V, on Flickr





deekshith said:


> Marina beach aerial.
> 
> 
> Marina Beach by Malaya K Pradhan, on Flickr





ferrari_fan said:


> Scroll for more >>
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> *Theosephical Soceity*
> 
> 
> Big Banyan tree by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Mahendra World City from Chengalpet Mountain





ceeznic pirate said:


> From St.Thomas Mt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Licit Mortal said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Licit Mortal said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Licit Mortal said:


> What is this water body? Is it a river? I never knew Chennai had a river this big.





ferrari_fan said:


> Some more aerials from today...
> 
> Chennai Port
> 
> ...





ferrari_fan said:


> Central Chennai - Scroll for more ->>
> 
> 
> By Prakash K V, on Flickr





ferrari_fan said:


> RK Salai and surrounds
> 
> 
> By Prakash K V, on Flickr
> ...





ferrari_fan said:


> By Prakash K V, on Flickr





wlbkng said:


> *Thiruporur Murugan Temple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ceeznic pirate (Dec 18, 2009)

..........



ceeznic pirate said:


> Estancia by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mahendra City by Bonevlion, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

....


Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vicvin86 said:


> IMG_0312 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0310 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> IMG_0305 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> ...





Vicvin86 said:


> IMG_0324 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0317 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Chennai...:cheers:


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cross posting from India Pictures thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=542


murlee said:


> *Light House by Vikram G N*
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_





murlee said:


> *Hyatt and views from there by thepersuasion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *??? IT Park on IT Corridor *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *Happy Diwali everyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> Src:  All rights reserved by cute_198322





thillai_selvan said:


> Royapuram by Teeyumyes Learnin





murlee said:


> *All credit to Navaneeth Nagarajan*
> 
> *Muttukadu Boat House, ECR*
> 
> ...





thillai_selvan said:


> Mylapore Tank by Teeyumyes Learnin





ceeznic pirate said:


> Few shots from City Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Chennai Port by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Chepauk Stadium, Chennai by Bonevlion, on Flickr





murlee said:


> *TIDEL junction by Amar's photography*





murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by peechie
> *





murlee said:


> *Anna Nagar by joshuapaul74*





murlee said:


> *Golden Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *Views from Hiranandani on a fine misty morning,Egattur by Abraham C
> 
> For higher resolutions, visit the link*
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *Chennai's Marine Drive during TN Secretariat 60th year Celebrations by Prabhakaran S*





iaafosc said:


> [whistles] whoa...nice ones murlee....will be a fantabulous view when more of those unconstructed spaces get filled :cheers:





murlee said:


> *World bank back office, Chennai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *View from Broken Bridge by Nishant Krish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

From India forums


murlee said:


> *Aerials by Sujatha Rajendran*
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *Credit to YuriyChulkov*





murlee said:


> *T Nagar by kaptn Iso*





murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by Santhosh.Subramanian*
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Kelambakkam
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Jagannath's Temple, Kannathur, ECR
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> ...





satishanu said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *New Year's Eve by Sathish_Photography*
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_





murlee said:


> *All rights reserved by LBSM (L. BALA SENTHIL MURUGAN)*
> 
> *TIDEL Park surroundings*
> 
> ...





murlee said:


> *All rights reserved by LBSM (L. BALA SENTHIL MURUGAN)
> *
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> ...


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNQAA9Y2ByU

Photos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chola and MRC Nagar mid rises by VinTN, on Flickr


GMR planr and Vallalar Nagar by VinTN, on Flickr


North Chennai Mid rise by VinTN, on Flickr


North Chennai Mid rise by VinTN, on Flickr


Joyallukas and GRT, North Usman Road by VinTN, on Flickr


Port of Chennai by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

GN Chetty Road mid rises by VinTN, on Flickr


Mid rises, IRR by VinTN, on Flickr


Apartments, lighthouse and Car carrier by VinTN, on Flickr


Velechery by VinTN, on Flickr


Panagal Maligai and Citi Center by VinTN, on Flickr


Apartments by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Prestige Tower by VinTN, on Flickr


Mid rises Cathedral road by VinTN, on Flickr


I dont know by VinTN, on Flickr


Building in ex Zamin Bunglow spot by VinTN, on Flickr


Mylai by VinTN, on Flickr


Kovil, Cricket stadium by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Apartments by VinTN, on Flickr


KFC by VinTN, on Flickr


Something that blocks Tidel park by VinTN, on Flickr


Apartments and Ship by VinTN, on Flickr


North Chennai Apartments by VinTN, on Flickr


Chennai Central Suburban by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

IT park, mostly by VinTN, on Flickr


Velechery by VinTN, on Flickr


Velechery by VinTN, on Flickr


Sutherland by VinTN, on Flickr


More IT parks by VinTN, on Flickr


Anna Salai buildings by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mid rises Central Chennai by VinTN, on Flickr


Ashok Nagar, Nungambakkam by VinTN, on Flickr


IMG_0361 by VinTN, on Flickr


GMR by VinTN, on Flickr


Accord by VinTN, on Flickr


Michellin by VinTN, on Flickr


----------

